# Policy Guidance Notes for VAF4A



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi,

Please send me the link to policy guidance notes for VAF4A. I am unable to find categories or policy guidance notes from UKBA website: 

I am referring to this question:

MEETING THE FINANCIAL REqUIREMENT
You must indicate how you meet the financial requirement. The policy guidance notes for this application explain what financial source(s) 
you may use and the relevant evidence you must submit with your application. You only need to provide evidence of the income and/or 
cash savings required to show you meet the financial requirement. See Category A-G in the policy guidance note setting out the options 
for how you can meet the financial requirement. Some Categories can be combined with others to meet the financial requirement. You 
should complete all sections you need to rely on to meet the financial requirement provided the options can be combined with each other. 
3.2 What is the financial requirement you are required to meet? Put a cross (x) in the relevant box 
3.3 From the list below, please indicate the main method of meeting the financial requirement.
Applying with no child dependents under 18 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> - an income before tax of at least £18,600 a year 
Applying with one child dependent under 18 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> - an income before tax of at least £22,400 a year 
Applying with two child dependents under 18 >>>>>>>>>>>>>> - an income before tax of at least £24,800 a year 
Applying with three child dependents under 18 >>>>>>>>>>>>>> - an income before tax of at least £27,200 a year 
£
If applying with more than three dependent children under >>>>>>
18 please indicate the number of children 
Indicate the financial requirement you must meet here: >>>>>>>>
Income from salaried employment 
in the UK >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
Indicate which option you are relying on >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> category A category B
- Complete Part 3A
Income from self employment >>>>>>
Indicate which option you are relying on >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> category F category G
- Complete Part 3C
Income from salaried employment >>>
overseas (with job offer in the UK)
Indicate which option you are relying on >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> category A category B
- Complete Part 3B 
Income from other non-employment 
sources >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
Indicate which option you are relying on >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> category C
- Complete Part 3D
Income from pension and permitted 
benefits >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
Indicate which option you are relying on >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> category E
- Complete Part 3E
Indicate which option you are relying on >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> category D
Cash savings >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> - Complete Part 3F
If you are applying with more than three child dependents under 18, you must demonstrate an income before tax of at least 
£27,200 a year plus £2,400 for each additional child. 
If you are an applicant under the age of 18 applying on your own to join a sponsor, read the policy guidance note for further 
information on the financial requirement you are required to meet.
For each financial source you rely on to meet the financial requirement you should submit the relevant evidence with your 
application as specified in the Immigration Rules and policy guidance notes.


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Something has gone wrong with the forum and I can no longer post links! If you google Ukba immigration directorate instructions fm1.7 that might help.


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

Thank you. Please try to send the exact link where I can find categories.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

There is a problem with the forum and we can't post links.

Google FM 1.7.


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

Actually, I am confused about categories. Category A, Category B etc. I can't find them.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

bluemoon82 said:


> Actually, I am confused about categories. Category A, Category B etc. I can't find them.


Scroll down to Point 5, Page 17 and following.


----------



## bluemoon82 (Aug 1, 2012)

Thank you so so much.


----------

